# The Devils Den On TV...



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Yep, we made our local area news......check it out....

http://www.tv3winchester.com/home/headlines/10804626.html


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I like the story. Would like to have seen actual pictures of the haunt though.


Hope that story will juice up the attendance.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Cool... I wonder what the graphic warning was for?? a little blood? jeesh.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

slimy said:


> I like the story. Would like to have seen actual pictures of the haunt though.
> 
> Hope that story will juice up the attendance.


....we specifically asked not to show pics of the haunt, dont want to give away what lays waiting inside!!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats, nice piece. Simple, but enough to get people out to the haunt.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Darkside said:


> Congrats, nice piece. Simple, but enough to get people out to the haunt.


Thanks for the congrats.....what was simple about being sought out for an interview on your first year in business, and having it appear on the local TV news?


----------

